# air intake system



## MaK786 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone knew how to install a short ram air intake system on a B14 Sentra. I put it in and everything, but I have to connections, which I don’t know where to plug in, not the vaccum hoses, but the two electrical plugs that were plugged into the stock air box. Do I just cut those or what. Also, what is a MAF?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

mass air flow sensor...

just follow the instructions... its one of the easiest things you can do.


----------



## MaK786 (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks, i havent bought it yet, but i know how to put everthing in, so in the directions it will tell me what to do with those connecitons?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

unless you're buying a home depot special then yes.


----------



## MaK786 (Jul 15, 2004)

do you have an intake system? and if you do, do you remember what you did with those two wires?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

what two wires?

do I have an intake system? you could call it that


----------



## MaK786 (Jul 15, 2004)

look at a stock ga16det air box and you will see what i mean, their are two PLUGS that go in to the airbox.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

MaK786 said:


> look at a stock ga16det air box and you will see what i mean, their are two PLUGS that go in to the airbox.


haven't seen one of those ever...

i think one plug is the MAF and one is the IAT you're talking about.


----------



## MaK786 (Jul 15, 2004)

ok, so what do i do with those wires? the short ram intake system has no place for them


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you keep saying wires... you know there is a sensor on the end of them??? 

my IAT i just put somewhere by the filter... it only needs to sense the temperature of the air going in the filter anyways.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

WHAT brand of short-ram intake are you purchasing? DON'T purchase an "ebay special". Go name brand - hotshot, injen, etc... 

PLUS - the ga16 engine never had a stock TURBO. Your engine is a GA16DE not a GA16DET. 

Go to my cardomain site (link is in my signature)....my FIRST picture is a GA16DE with a short ram intake made by Injen. The TWO wires you are talking about are the MAF plug and the air intake sensor. The air intake sensor will monitor the Air flow into the engine. The other is plugged into the MAF......VERY IMPORTANT. If you start the engine without it plugged in, it'll throw an error code.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

ps - are you from overseas or the states?


----------



## MaK786 (Jul 15, 2004)

from the states, cali to be exact, i know i dont have a turbo, but thanx ne ways for the info, if i am getting an ebay special, what do i do, do i get the maf adapter, to plug the maf thing in, then wut do i do with the other wire?


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

in my se-r there was also an air temp sensor on the box, but i just let that shit hang in the engine bay, cause i don't think it does anything, or so i've been told by a reliable source.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

MaK786 said:


> from the states, cali to be exact, i know i dont have a turbo, but thanx ne ways for the info, if i am getting an ebay special, what do i do, do i get the maf adapter, to plug the maf thing in, then wut do i do with the other wire?


You shouldn't have to get a MAF, you already have one. It should hook up to BOTH sides of the MAF.


----------



## JMS200sx (May 30, 2004)

I got an ebay special. I had to saw off part of the piping to make it fit inside my bay. I also had to drill through the screws should go in my MAF because it didn't fit on right. I had to go buy a hose adapter and cut off some new hose to make the hoses fit. It was basically a pain in the ass, but I got it done. If you get an ebay special, you basically have to do it from scratch, they just give you the K & N filter.


----------



## NissanOwner95 (Jul 15, 2004)

*..*

yep.. I bought a Ebay-Special lol.. well it was Bomz racing which is kinda like that.. the MAF plate they give u u have to drill your own holes for the screws, and then they only give u 4 clamps when u need 5.. and u have to cut and buy a couple new tubes. and its a really tight squeeze just to fit it in.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

the 2 wires yourtalking about I think is the temp sensor

there should be a sensor at the end of those 2 wires and that used to go in the back of the stock airbox well there is no place in an aftermarket intake to put that 

you have to find a good spot to put that mine is ziptied to the fenderwell 

or mabye ziptie it to the filter so as to have an accurate reading 

thats if thats what you are talking about


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Air Intake Question*

I guess I'm having that same problem with mine. I have that sensor just dangling there. Can I cut a hole in the air filter and stick it in there????? Or should I just let it hang?


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> I guess I'm having that same problem with mine. I have that sensor just dangling there. Can I cut a hole in the air filter and stick it in there????? Or should I just let it hang?


Don't cut a hole in the air filter.. just leave it hanging there.. near the intake.. all it does is measures the temperature of the air coming in.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

aimlesspee said:


> Don't cut a hole in the air filter.. just leave it hanging there.. near the intake.. all it does is measures the temperature of the air coming in.


 How close does the sensor needs to be to the intake for it to read correctly????


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> How close does the sensor needs to be to the intake for it to read correctly????


As close as it can get, it just measures the temperature of the air comin in


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Intake Sensor*



aimlesspee said:


> As close as it can get, it just measures the temperature of the air comin in



Where is the best place...in the front??


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> Where is the best place...in the front??


Yea lil homie, yea, in the front


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

aimlesspee said:


> Yea lil homie, yea, in the front


 Figured as much. Saw your car site. Any other ideas in mind, or you're sticking with what you got for now?

One.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> Figured as much. Saw your car site. Any other ideas in mind, or you're sticking with what you got for now?
> 
> One.


Are you talkign crap about my car?


----------

